

You Really Should Be Turning Off Portable Electronic Devices On Planes - FSecurePal
http://consumerist.com/2011/03/you-really-should-be-turning-off-portable-electronic-devices-on-planes.html

======
pavel_lishin
No link to the actual study? Only 75 _potential_ incidents since 2003? Weak.

